# Who the heck is Precarious???



## Precarious (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Looks like I overlooked an introduction and skipped right to the meat of the forum...

I've always had an interest in insects. Kept Madagascar hissing cockroaches for about 10 years. Kept a few solifugae (sun spiders) over the years and enjoyed them quite a bit. Had a vinegaroon, rose haired tarantula, and various wild caught insects.

Since becoming unemployed a year ago I've had time to invest in keeping some new pets. I have a pair of Tanzanian tailless whipscorpions which are a little too shy for my taste, and a colony of Blaptica Dubia roaches I initially bought as feeders but I'm finding not very useful for feeding whipscorpions or mantids. Although, just yesterday I got one of the violins to eat 3 of the smallest nymphs.

As far as mantises, I've got:

4 violin mantises (from Yen Saw) raised from L2, now sub-adults

5 ghost mantises (from Craig Condon) raised from L1, now 1 green adult female and 4 sub-adult males

2 Gambian spotted-eye flower mantises (from Crisp) currently L2

6 Heterochaeta (occidentalis?)(also from Crisp) currently L2

I've really enjoyed the mantids more than any other insect pet. Very rewarding to watch them grow, and not nearly as difficult to keep as I had imagined. I love how aware they are for such tiny little beings. I'm hooked.

I've been posting videos of wild and pet insects to my YouTube channel over the past few months. I'm loving my new camcorder, Canon Vixia HF200, and trying to find ways to get the best macro shots.

http://www.youtube.com/user/precarious333#p/u

Aside from keeping bugs I've been involved in music production and visual art since I was a kid. I've been signed to a small label, had tracks featured on compilation CDs, and played out live. I've had my paintings and digital works shown in local galleries. I'm currently working toward production of short films and hope to get work scoring soundtracks. You can bet mantids will make appearances in future works!

Music here:

http://www.indabamusic.com/people/twitchcraft

Art (and insect photos) in albums here:

http://www.myspace.com/precarious333

Oh, and I'm very interested in consciousness, symbolism, and that hidden world of the unconscious, which inspires religions ideas and art in general.

And a big THANKS to everyone who's contributed to the great wealth of information gathered here! I've found this forum to be invaluable!


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 27, 2010)

welcome duuuuuuuuuuuuuude, enjoy the mantises and your stay here


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome sir!


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

No idea who he was until now! Welcome


----------



## ismart (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2010)

haha! hah! now can u tell me what that avatar is?


----------



## Precarious (Jul 27, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> haha! hah! now can u tell me what that avatar is?


Oh, silly girl... Haven't we been through this once before? It's my baby picture, remember?

Actually, I made that in Photoshop using my real face. I used my fingers for the mouth-parts. Just me being my usual strange self.


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 27, 2010)

Woah dude! Crazy picture lol.

"Welcome aboard" from another enthused newbert.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 28, 2010)

No, I didn't member, Man is it ugly!





ps, thanks for the blow up, that really didn't help matters at all


----------



## Precarious (Jul 28, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> No, I didn't member, Man is it ugly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awe, c.mon! He's got a great personality.

And he's probably a very good kisser! :kiss:


----------

